# Critical skills visa category/skill as software test engineer?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone here, or know someone who has, successfully applied for a critical skills visa as a software test engineer / software quality analyst and if so, what critical skills category and skill did you put in your application?

Quick replies are much appreciated.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Ok, so i completed the first stage of my critical skills journey, ending up with a 1 year temporary residence permit to look for a job in ZA. Here's what i submitted in each application, maybe it can be of help to someone. One thing i noted is that on the permit itself the category (for example "Business process outsourcing") is not displayed, only the "skill", perhaps the category is not that important...

*1.SAQA (application done via regular mail)*
---
Input:
Proof of payment (Cost: R1189)
Signed application form (this is done online and then printed)
Signed consent form
Certified copy of educational transcripts from university
Certified copy of passport

Output:
SAQA certificate

*2.IITPSA application (done online)*
---
Input:
Proof of payment (Cost: R4535)
Critical skills assessment checklist
Certified copy of ISTQB certification
Certified copy of ITIL certification
Curriculum Vitae
Certified copy of passport
Reference letter from current employer
Reference letter from former employer
Contact details to my references (copies of their business cards)
Certified copy of SAQA certificate
Certified copy of educational transcripts

Output:
2xIITPSA critical skills assesment certificates
1xIITPSA membership certificate
Membership card 

*3. VISA application (done in person at the embassy)*
---
Input:
Proof of payment (Cost: ~R1600)
Certified bank statement (the lump sum on my bank account, don't think they wanted this though as they asked me to get the next item aswell)
Three month's bank statement (they wanted transactions, not only a huge lump sum)
Cover letter
IITPSA Critical skills assessment certificate (original)
Curriculum vitae
Extract from the population register
Reference letter from former employer
Reference letter from current employer
Contact details to my references (copies of their business cards)
Certified copy of educational transcripts
Medical report (BI-811 - original)
Police clearance report from my home country (original)
Radiology report (BI-806 - original)

_They also asked for a few things that were not stated on the website nor in the application papers:_
SAQA certificate original (i got this back though)
Invitational letter from my ZA girlfriend 
Proof of accomodation from her (paid levy bill)
Certified copy of her passport
A copy of my travel itinerary
A copy of my travel insurance

Output:
1 year temporary residence permit to look for a critical skills job :second:


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Ok, so i completed the first stage of my critical skills journey, ending up with a 1 year temporary residence permit to look for a job in ZA. Here's what i submitted in each application, maybe it can be of help to someone. One thing i noted is that on the permit itself the category (for example "Business process outsourcing") is not displayed, only the "skill", perhaps the category is not that important...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi,
Did you send your ISTQB certification as well for SAQA evaluation


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Ok, so i completed the first stage of my critical skills journey, ending up with a 1 year temporary residence permit to look for a job in ZA. Here's what i submitted in each application, maybe it can be of help to someone. One thing i noted is that on the permit itself the category (for example "Business process outsourcing") is not displayed, only the "skill", perhaps the category is not that important...
> 
> *1.SAQA (application done via regular mail)*
> ---
> ...


Hi,

Did you send your ISTQB certification as well for SAQA evaluation. thanks


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Sudhir _1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you send your ISTQB certification as well for SAQA evaluation. thanks


As you can see above, i did not send my ISTQB certification to SAQA as the only thing they evaluate is your (university) education. I did send it to IITPSA though as IITPSA evaluates your industry specific experience.


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

HI Colt,

Thanks for the information - very useful.

Would you be able to share with everyone how long it took to get all this documentation in place? That is how long did it take from starting to get all your documents together to actually having the completed application ready to submit to VFS?

Thank you


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

A very rough estimate after looking at the dates of my scanned copies of all documentation is that the whole process took about five months. That is then including the lead time when sending the application by mail to SAQA etc (think that alone took a couple of weeks, to the point where i thought the parcel had got lost on its way to South Africa and was about to prepare another one).

I wouldn't recommend going to South Africa unless you get a real upgrade in living conditions though as it's almost impossible to land a job down here - you simply won't get called to interviews as a foreigner without a permanent residence permit. I stuck with it because I've invested so much time and effort into it already.


----------

